# Hi, I'm a new member!



## wookie130 (Feb 1, 2004)

Hi, I'm Holly (AKA wookie130), and I'm a cat lover, like the rest of you! I'm 25, and a special education teacher. I have two cats currently, Fergus, a large-and-in-charge white male with large orange patches (1 1/2 years old), and Ripley, a snobby torti kitten of a whopping 10-months old. 

Nice to meet all of you!


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

Welcome Holly... I will warn you ahead of time this forum is addictive... We are so glad you could join us and maybe soon we'll see some pics of Fergus and Ripley??


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, can't wait to see some pictures! :wink:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Holly - so glad you and your babies joined us


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Hi and welcome have lots of fun and post loads


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Welcome -- post pictures!!!


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

hI.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hello, Holly. Welcome! I'm happy you've joined us. I hope you'll post often. Don't forget pictures. We love them.


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

Hello and welcome!!!! @@@


----------

